# Kelleys Island Buck



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

[/IMG]

Harvested this buck on December 9, 2007 with my compound. Takes my total up to 5 bucks in 5 years of bowhunting all over 8 pts.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice deer. i know there are a few whoppers out there. we hunted the island a few times back in the 80's,but the **** hunters alwys had them pretty well scared and hidden tight. we took a few but no real buck to speak of.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice buck. Hit me up this september or earlier for some closer to OSU hunting....And by close, I mean it.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

There are some big boys up there. I put one of my buddies on a 131 3/8 the second week of the season. 

Mushi I will for sure take you up on that offer. I'm usually out bowhunting 3 times a week at least once season comes around. I mostly hunt delaware, alum creek, dillon. But always looking for something closer to campus.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I feel you may have better luck according to the time spent hunting on private land here in Franklin Co. Do you have facebook or AIM or anything?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice buck. You would think the genetics would be all screwed up (inbreeding)
cause they are on a pretty small Island. The only public hunting is around the quarry right? Ive seen some pretty big ones at the airport on Kelleys.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

thats a nice deer xtrema...i go to otterbein and have always wanted to bring my bow and hunt during the week but just never thought it would be too productive unless i found some private ground....might next year though, but i do go home on the weekends and chase the big ones on private ground.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

Those deer were probably shot at night, i heard most of the deer shot on Kelleys Island are poached. Guys call themselves deer hunters but they just wait until night time and take their crossbows and headlights and go "hunting". I think I still have a couple arrows still stuck in my house on Kelleys from some drunk trying to poach deer at night aroung the island.


----------

